

Microsoft’s decision to patch Windows XP is a mistake - boondox
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/05/microsofts-decision-to-patch-windows-xp-is-a-mistake/

======
flohofwoe
I think the real problem is not corporate licenses, but all those bootleg XP
copies running in China (and who can blame them, XP is still a perfectly fine
OS). MS should offer a free and legal upgrade to Windows7 for home/gaming use
to get this somewhat under control.

~~~
mariuolo
Why? How is that their responsibility?

And what advantage would there be for them?

